# Ah, the joys of having a mare in heat!



## my2geldings

I will never own a mare again, ever.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

lol you're not alone Cache! ;-) I have heard that once you gain a mare's trust though it's the most secure and loyal bond you'd ever have with a horse. But when she's screaming in my ear and dancing in the cross ties in heat, that's not the first thing that comes to my mind! lol


----------



## my2geldings

:lol: for sure. One of the best horses I have ever ridden was a mare. And I would have to agree about the bond but you still can't help the forces of nature. When an animal cycles, it cycles regardless of how good a bond is. To me personally I dont know that even if I had a good bond, it would be worth my energy :lol:


----------



## Moxie

Makes me think twice about owning a mare.


----------



## my2geldings

Moxie said:


> Makes me think twice about owning a mare.


Really it's a personal choice but I always give my recommendation to people to look for geldings.


----------



## SallyBaby

Yah, Sally goes into some pretty wicked heats but we get through it. I have never heard of the bond thing but I can agree that it might be true.  However Sal doesnt whinny and neigh for the other horses, but when she's ridden she can be nasty...


----------



## HorseLuva97

Wow thats a nasty horse when in heat!


----------

